#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Help ----- hysys 7.3?

## leocha

I apply the ----- to get aspen HYSYS or where licgen?

Thanks, I found the following:


How to cure:


1. Generate the license file using previous aspen licgen
2. Back-up STRGXI2.dll in folder "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Hyprotech\" from Aspen v7.2. Or download here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
3. Copy generated license file and the v7.2 STRGXI2.dll into "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Hyprotech\"See More: Help ----- hysys 7.3?

----------

